

Leap Motion: Will it make you a magician or is it just handwaving? [review] - FrojoS
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/131159-leap-motion-will-it-make-you-a-magician-or-is-it-just-handwaving

======
FrojoS
TLDR: Works great. You can keep your hands on the desk. Uses infrared field
like the Kinect but maybe time of flight (ToF) as well.

I thought this is an excellent review. Much better than the Technology Review
article that was posted here recently [1]. It did answer most of my questions
[2].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4170446> [2]
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4175723>

------
amalag
The final note about flick motions seems interesting, I could see some useful
finger gestures while you are typing. For instance, taking all your fingers
off the keyboard and spreading them wide, or putting them all together, could
do different things. Just having that could be really useful. I am not the
most creative when it comes to new applications, i am curious as to other
applications for these.

